# Big Cartel + Wordpress



## LibertyBrandsInc (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,

I notice many people combine Big Cartel and Wordpress and I had a question about this.

Do people host their entire website with Wordpress on their own domain and only the shopping cart with Big Cartel, or do they integrate Wordpress onto their Big Cartel website?

Thanks!


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like their Platinum and Diamond stores allow you to integrate a Tumblr, WordPress or Blogger blog inside the store.

Check out their Frequently Asked Questions for details.


----------



## LibertyBrandsInc (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea I noticed that. But most of the Big Cartel websites I checked don't use wordpress.com, they use the Wordpress platform and I wasn't sure if that was installed on another hosted site or somehow on Big Cartel.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Gotchya, they're completely separate.

So first you sign up for a blog on wordpress.com then you enter in the url of your blog into the Big Cartel site and it will pull in the posts from wordpress.


----------



## fapwear (Nov 18, 2009)

we host Wordpress on our own domain and only use Big Cartel for the store.

its not technically possible to install Wordpress on your Big Cartel domain due to the nature of the setup.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Jerry, not trying to be rude at all or whatever, and I'm terribly sorry for posting off topic, but I was just wondering if you knew what 'fap' means...


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

They are two separate platforms. You usually host your blog in Wordpress and your store in bigcartel (or another shopping cart system)


----------



## fapwear (Nov 18, 2009)

Fr4nk13 said:


> Hey Jerry, not trying to be rude at all or whatever, and I'm terribly sorry for posting off topic, but I was just wondering if you knew what 'fap' means...


sure do

however our company name is F.A.P. or From Another Planet, not "fap"


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, I understand.. Just making sure, buddy. haha


----------



## wedydit (Mar 10, 2010)

our main site is hosted on hostmonster.com and we use wordpress but our store is hosted on bigcartel. But you can do most on bigcartel but you still need hosting for your images and so on..


----------



## ismgroup (Jul 22, 2010)

you can join both, on big cartel if you do some research it shows you how to create a page and have your blog RSS show on it. 

also you can create a page on wordpress, and add an iframe using a plugin. that iframe will place you bigcartel shopping cart withing your wordpress website as a page.

ism-g.com

i used a theme for wp, i have made very little editing yet.


----------



## SleptOn (Feb 1, 2011)

I also have a question regarding using wordpress+bigcartel.

I have my registered domain "example.com" mapped to my WP blog, "example.wordpress.com". 

What I want to do is map "shop.example.com" to my bigcartel store, "example.bigcartel.com".

After further research I found that since my my website is now being hosted at Wordpress.com I would need to create a cname through my wp account. This is where I'm stuck.

Exactly what information from bigcartel do I need to insert into the DNS settings within wordpress?


----------



## Tshirtmagazine (Mar 3, 2009)

Big Cartel has directions for that in the help section


----------

